# dead fry



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a lot of molly fry at the moment in breeder nets. 50-90 maby in 2 nets. every week around 3 fry would die. I though it was just because of the room isue so i whent out and go another net but its still hapening. Why? Its usualy one of the smaller fry. When i see them there is something growing of there head(its white) also there belly is white and eyes.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Does any one have any ideas? thanks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like a fungus Morgan, can you describe it a little more?
If you can get a separate 10 gal tank, you would have plenty of room for them to grow, and you can medicate them separately from the main tank.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im not alowed to have another tank My parents wont let me...

The think is none of the fry look like they have fungus until after they die. could it be from just staying in the water after they die?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, it could be. Also the weak smaller ones may be do to lack of food, the older stronger ones are of course going to get more. If you have good plants in the main tank, you may consider moving the older ones out of the nets & back into the tank sooner. How long are you keeping them in the nets?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only thing I can suggest is more water changes, if only to remove the waste from the dead fry.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I fish them out each time i see a dead one pluse every night i try and get all the baby poo out of the nets (i cant get all of it) is there any thing elce i can do? Im doing water changes every week.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, make a bigger net, get some bridal veil at the fabric store, make a new frame with cut plastic coat hangers, that is much bigger then the tiny little store made ones. And put some java moss in it. You can put a small rock on each corner to keep it down, and fishing line or equivalent to keep the top frame at the top. With the larger openings, more water flow with get to the babies, and the Java moss will give the weak ones more to chew on. Remember Mollies are veggie eaters, even dropping an algae tablet in for them will help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Spirulina flakes are also very good for them.

Losing a small handful of fry in a batch that big is really pretty much normal, you know, and overall it results in better fish since the not-so-good ones tend to be the ones that die. Don't worry yourself sick over it. Besides, you'll have more fry before you know it. And more. And more. And more...


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol true. So i now have 2 breeder net with half of the babys in each net. Ill throw in a alge tablet then. Im still trying to track down moss. No one seems to cary it here. Does any one have any that they sell on this sight?

P.s. just found another dead fry.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

What elce will fry eat? I read something about an egg yoke....

I sometimes give my adult mollys peas but what elce can they eat? (stuf that you may have at home)

Thanks morgan


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Boiled egg yoke works, mix it with a tiny bit of water, and use very little (only what they will eat. As it will foul your water pretty fast if you feed to much. 
You can also grind up flake food, they are fine with that too. Smashed Peas, you can even get human babyfood peas, greenbeans, squash, what ever.


----------

